
The Peak Oil Myth and the Rise of the Electric Car [video] - qz_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2016-02-24/the-peak-oil-myth-and-the-rise-of-the-electric-car
======
ChuckMcM
Every time someone is extrapolating linearly into the future I ask them if
they have considered what happens if their extrapolated function is actually
an s-curve. It makes for interesting conversation.

------
chmaynard
Also at [https://vimeo.com/156585403](https://vimeo.com/156585403)

